# Crack Cake on my WW diet!



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 4, 2020)

I decided to go on Weight Watchers during the onset of COVID-19.  I watched my points, did it all online because the workshops were closed.  I got 10,000 plus steps in every day for 3 months and 18 days.  I lost 20 pounds and love the crack cake!  Yes, crack cake!  I found this cake recipe and it is a WW recipe, but you get only 1/16 if a cake as a slice.  Love it!!! Look it up on Google or Pinterest, bake it 40 minutes to an hour.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 4, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I decided to go on Weight Watchers during the onset of COVID-19.  I watched my points, did it all online because the workshops were closed.  I got 10,000 plus steps in every day for 3 months and 18 days.  I lost 20 pounds and love the crack cake!  Yes, crack cake!  I found this cake recipe and it is a WW recipe, but you get only 1/16 if a cake as a slice.  Love it!!! Look it up on Google or Pinterest, bake it 40 minutes to an hour.


By the way, on WW Blue, each slice is Zero Points! So, I have black coffee and a slice of that cake in the morning for breakfast! 0 points and I am allowed 23 points a day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey Fanci, I've had crack slaw but this is the first I've heard of crack cake. I'll check into it, thanks.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> By the way, on WW Blue, each slice is Zero Points! So, I have black coffee and a slice of that cake in the morning for breakfast! 0 points and I am allowed 23 points a day.


So technically you could each crack cake all day LoL


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

But there's no nutrition in it. Empty calories. Like the brownies I make and gobble.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2020)

Yep @RadishRose as soon as you cut a cake or break a biscuit or cookie the calories fall out 
I was told that in the strictest confidence by one of the nicest Tupperware ladies I ever met


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 5, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I decided to go on Weight Watchers during the onset of COVID-19.  I watched my points, did it all online because the workshops were closed.  I got 10,000 plus steps in every day for 3 months and 18 days.  I lost 20 pounds and love the crack cake!  Yes, crack cake!  I found this cake recipe and it is a WW recipe, but you get only 1/16 if a cake as a slice.  Love it!!! Look it up on Google or Pinterest, bake it 40 minutes to an hour.


Can you post the recipe?  I don't belong to Pinterest and Google gives too many different options.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Hey Fanci, I've had crack slaw but this is the first I've heard of crack cake. I'll check into it, thanks.


Well, there are variations to it and I made my own.  Cranberry, walnut crack cake.  I think the walnuts may have added a point to the slice.  lol lol lol!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Yep @RadishRose as soon as you cut a cake or break a biscuit or cookie the calories fall out
> I was told that in the strictest confidence by one of the nicest Tupperware ladies I ever met


Haha. You’re a funny woman. That was great.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 7, 2020)

Congrats on your weight loss on Weight Watchers. Your post reminded me how successfully I lost pounds those 15 years ago when I joined.
My goal was 20 pounds and that is exactly what I lost and it was not difficult at all, as long as I stuck to the program, which I did.

Can you post a recipe.

By the way when I reached my goal weight loss, then I stopped the program. This is when I began to eat my old habits and gained back
the weight 

I'd love the crackcake recipe though please


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Can you post the recipe?  I don't belong to Pinterest and Google gives too many different options.


DCrack Cake Recipe:  1 package of Moist Yellow ( or any flavor you choose), 1 small (3.4 oz) box instant vanilla pudding, 1/4 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 4 eggs, 3/4 cup water, 3/4 cup oil, 1/2 cup white wine (or any flavor-red wine would do for a red velvet).  Glaze: 1/2 cup butter or 1 stick, 1 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup wine.  Mix the cake and put in a greased bundt pan and bake at 350 degrees for 40-50 minutes.  Mix the glaze, bring it to a boil until the sugar dissolves and pour on the cake after it comes out of the oven.  Immediately.  You can poke holes in the top of the cake first if you want.  There you have it.  You can also change the pudding to go along with the cake mix.  You can use pumpkin pie spice pudding mix with spice cake mix and the like. Let it sit for an hour before turning the cake out of the bundt pan.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

AmberTea said:


> Congrats on your weight loss on Weight Watchers. Your post reminded me how successfully I lost pounds those 15 years ago when I joined.
> My goal was 20 pounds and that is exactly what I lost and it was not difficult at all, as long as I stuck to the program, which I did.
> 
> Can you post a recipe.
> ...


I posted in response to someone on here.  So happy to hear of your victory.  I liked the cake so much, plus it was 0 points, I was having 3 slices a day!  I had to knock it down to once a day and get back on the diet. lol


----------



## Keesha (Jul 7, 2020)

I found this recipe for white crack cake 
https://www.keyingredient.com/recipes/1814935046/crack-cake/


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> DCrack Cake Recipe:  1 package of Moist Yellow ( or any flavor you choose), 1 small (3.4 oz) box instant vanilla pudding, 1/4 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 4 eggs, 3/4 cup water, 3/4 cup oil, 1/2 cup white wine (or any flavor-red wine would do for a red velvet).  Glaze: 1/2 cup butter or 1 stick, 1 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup wine.  Mix the cake and put in a greased bundt pan and bake at 350 degrees for 40-50 minutes.  Mix the glaze, bring it to a boil until the sugar dissolves and pour on the cake after it comes out of the oven.  Immediately.  You can poke holes in the top of the cake first if you want.  There you have it.  You can also change the pudding to go along with the cake mix.  You can use pumpkin pie spice pudding mix with spice cake mix and the like.


Thanks, sounds good.   I don't understand how using a cake mix and white sugar and oil can be zero points, though.  I'll run it through the recipe builder.   Congrats on your weight loss; that's great!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> DCrack Cake Recipe:  1 package of Moist Yellow ( or any flavor you choose), 1 small (3.4 oz) box instant vanilla pudding, 1/4 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 4 eggs, 3/4 cup water, 3/4 cup oil, 1/2 cup white wine (or any flavor-red wine would do for a red velvet).  Glaze: 1/2 cup butter or 1 stick, 1 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup wine.  Mix the cake and put in a greased bundt pan and bake at 350 degrees for 40-50 minutes.  Mix the glaze, bring it to a boil until the sugar dissolves and pour on the cake after it comes out of the oven.  Immediately.  You can poke holes in the top of the cake first if you want.  There you have it.  You can also change the pudding to go along with the cake mix.  You can use pumpkin pie spice pudding mix with spice cake mix and the like. Let it sit for an hour before turning the cake out of the bundt pan.


Also, for some of who can't eat it all before it goes bad, you can freeze it.  I cut it into four sections, wrap it in Saran Wrap, then put it inside an air tight baggie.  When getting it out to thaw, set it out for about an hour, take it out of the baggie, then unwrap the Saran Wrap and put it in a container (cake pan with lid) or something and keep in refrigerator.  Such a moist cake in a warm house or weather might cause it to mold before you can enjoy it.  A hint left to me on the recipe.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I found this recipe for white crack cake
> https://www.keyingredient.com/recipes/1814935046/crack-cake/


Yes!  That is also the recipe I use, maybe not that particular one, but same recipe.  I made this my FAVORITE cake!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, I just plugged those ingredients into the WW recipe builder and got 10 points per serving (12 servings per cake.)


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> So technically you could each crack cake all day LoL


Well, I was on WW Blue, allowed 23 points a day.  Zero points meant I could start off my day with a slice of cake and cup of black coffee, have it for dessert for lunch, and dessert for supper!  Well, losing weight stalled.  Didn't gain weight, just didn't lose any more.  So, I am back to eating right, dessert crack cake once a day (preferrably after supper) and I am back to dropping pounds.   Plus, no one is helping me eat it so I have to freeze 3 sections of the cake while eating on one section for 4 days.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Well, I just plugged those ingredients into the WW recipe builder and got 10 points per serving (12 servings per cake.)


I got this recipe from WW and I divide the cake into 4 sections, each section has 4 slices.  Each slice is Zero points on WW Blue.  WW says that 1/16 if cake is 0 points,  and that is a pretty good slice.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks, sounds good.   I don't understand how using a cake mix and white sugar and oil can be zero points, though.  I'll run it through the recipe builder.   Congrats on your weight loss; that's great!


Well, I don't either.  In any event, I have 23-28 points to use in a day, I also walk 10,000+ steps a day.  For every 3,000 steps you can give yourself 1 more point to use toward food.  So, I use the 23 points to eat on for the day, and if I walk all those 10,000 steps, I have 3+5=8 more points to my good.  Not bad, I would say.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

AmberTea said:


> Congrats on your weight loss on Weight Watchers. Your post reminded me how successfully I lost pounds those 15 years ago when I joined.
> My goal was 20 pounds and that is exactly what I lost and it was not difficult at all, as long as I stuck to the program, which I did.
> 
> Can you post a recipe.
> ...


I posted the recipe on here somewhere.  I am on my 4th month and just 10 more pounds to go.  I think I will go on the maintenance plan once I reach my goal weight.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, I don't either.  In any event, I have 23-28 points to use in a day, I also walk 10,000+ steps a day.  For every 3,000 steps you can give yourself 1 more point to use toward food.  So, I use the 23 points to eat on for the day, and if I walk all those 10,000 steps, I have 3+5=8 more points to my good.  Not bad, I would say.


You are doing great.   I know all about WW; I have been on maintenance for a few years so when I feel my pants getting snug I just revert to "the program."  

That cake is 10 points per slice per the WW recipe builder, so you are obviously walking off the calories.  But to say it is "zero points" is not the case.   Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I got this recipe from WW and I divide the cake into 4 sections, each section has 4 slices.  Each slice is Zero points on WW Blue.  WW says that 1/16 if cake is 0 points,  and that is a pretty good slice.


Do you mean that is a WW recipe from their website, or you got it from some other WW member?   You can plug those ingredients into the recipe builder on the WW website and see for yourself; it is not zero points.   It sounds yummy, though.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> DCrack Cake Recipe:  1 package of Moist Yellow ( or any flavor you choose), 1 small (3.4 oz) box instant vanilla pudding, 1/4 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 4 eggs, 3/4 cup water, 3/4 cup oil, 1/2 cup white wine (or any flavor-red wine would do for a red velvet).  Glaze: 1/2 cup butter or 1 stick, 1 cup white sugar, 1/4 cup wine.  Mix the cake and put in a greased bundt pan and bake at 350 degrees for 40-50 minutes.  Mix the glaze, bring it to a boil until the sugar dissolves and pour on the cake after it comes out of the oven.  Immediately.  You can poke holes in the top of the cake first if you want.  There you have it.  You can also change the pudding to go along with the cake mix.  You can use pumpkin pie spice pudding mix with spice cake mix and the like. Let it sit for an hour before turning the cake out of the bundt pan.


Even with Google I couldn't figure out what Crack Cake was.  So it's kinda like Poke Cake (popular a few decades ago) where you poke holes in the cake and pour Jello on top while it's still liquid?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Even with Google I couldn't figure out what Crack Cake was.  So it's kinda like Poke Cake (popular a few decades ago) where you poke holes in the cake and pour Jello on top while it's still liquid?


There is "The Sarcastic Blonde" recipe:  1 box Moist Yellow Cake Mix, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 cup white sugar, 1 box (3.4 0z) instant vanilla pudding mix, 2 teaspoons cinnamon, 4 eggs, 3/4 cup water, 3/4 cup oil, 1/2 cup white wine  (any flavor cake mix, or wine will do).  Glaze:  1 stick butter, 1 cup butter, 1/4 cup white sugar.  
Mix the cake mixture, pour in a greased bundt cake pan and bake at 350 degrees for 40-50 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean.  When you take the cake out of the oven, pour the glaze on it immediately.  Let it sit for an hour to cool and soak up the glaze.  Put the cake in the refrigerator in a cake container because with warm weather or temperature and the moisture in the cake could cause it to mold early.  To freeze a portion of the cake, wrap in Saran Wrap and put in an air tight baggie.  When you are thawing it out, put on the counter, in an hour take it out of the baggie, unwrap the cake and put in cake platter with lid and store in refrigerator.  For the glaze, boil until the sugar is dissolved and you can poke holes in the cake with a toothpick and then pour all the mixture over the cake.  When cooled, turn on to platter.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Do you mean that is a WW recipe from their website, or you got it from some other WW member?   You can plug those ingredients into the recipe builder on the WW website and see for yourself; it is not zero points.   It sounds yummy, though.


OK, I will.  I do need to know.  thank you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 7, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> OK, I will.  I do need to know.  thank you.


Thanks for sharing the recipe, and good job on the weight loss.  It is hard and a little cake is a good thing.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Do you mean that is a WW recipe from their website, or you got it from some other WW member?   You can plug those ingredients into the recipe builder on the WW website and see for yourself; it is not zero points.   It sounds yummy, though.


You know, you are right.  I plugged into the create a recipe, entered the ingredients and servings.  It turns out to be 16 Blue points for this cake.  I went to the chat and they told me how to do that.  Thank you, I will have to have a supper of zero points in order to have a dessert worthy of all those points!  Again, thank you.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Haha. You’re a funny woman. That was great.


I wish the calories fell out once you cut into them.  Not.  But, while on WW, I can again have carbs, sugar, etc.  But, the points keep me accountable.  I eat zero point foods in the morning and snacks so I can eat up the rest of the points for lunch and supper!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I wish the calories fell out once you cut into them.  Not.  But, while on WW, I can again have carbs, sugar, etc.  But, the points keep me accountable.  I eat zero point foods in the morning and snacks so I can eat up the rest of the points for lunch and supper!


I find I can eat carbs as long as I have them with protein and fat. It’s slows the blood sugar drop some. I’ve started taking protein powder which is helping with losing weight and staying strong. I can live without carbs but can’t live without plenty of protein. Plus it helps build muscle tone. 

Having said that I love cake and have a real sweet tooth and always have. I add frozen fruit to my protein shake and must admit it tastes mighty fine.

I’ve actuslly got a weightwatchers cookbook that I bought years ago from Costco when I was overweight. I’m doing ok now. A bit of toning up is all I really need now but I’m working on that. I’m going to take my WW’s book out and have a look again. It’s got some great recipes in it


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I find I can eat carbs as long as I have them with protein and fat. It’s slows the blood sugar drop some. I’ve started taking protein powder which is helping with losing weight and staying strong. I can live without carbs but can’t live without plenty of protein. Plus it helps build muscle tone.
> 
> Having said that I love cake and have a real sweet tooth and always have. I add frozen fruit to my protein shake and must admit it tastes mighty fine.
> 
> ...


I didn't know if the cookbook would be that great.  But, hearing you talk favorably about it helps.  Thanks.  I have tried some bread recipes made with plain greek yogurt, and I will look into the book.  I have the points to buy it with.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 8, 2020)

I just used 2000 points for the cookbook and it will be here in 7-14 days.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Thanks, sounds good.   I don't understand how using a cake mix and white sugar and oil can be zero points, though.  I'll run it through the recipe builder.   Congrats on your weight loss; that's great!



I don't understand it either.  There is a lot of sugar and other carbs in that recipe.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Sep 2, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I don't understand it either.  There is a lot of sugar and other carbs in that recipe.


I did run it through the recipe builder, and it is 12-16 points per slice, depending on how many slices you do.  So, that will be a holiday cake only.


----------

